# Flounder Bait



## kansaskayaker (Sep 13, 2009)

I see a lot of awesome flounder reports right now, and I'm really hoping that my family and I can get in on the action when I come down to visit them in 2 weeks. When you all say that you're out catching bait for flatties, what are you targeting? My old man and I tried last fall with Gulp Shrimp, and had success...but I can't help but think that we might do better with live bait. But what do I know...? I'm from Kansas. Rock Chalk!


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

alot of people like bullminnows, finger mullet,

a flounder will eat any kind of minnow or fish it can fit in its mouth 

some artificials that work well are a white, chartuse,or rootbeer grub on a jig head [whatever size is needed for depth/current]

most of the gulp products will work also


----------



## kansaskayaker (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks! I've been eying my assortment of gulp minnows that I keep in my bass gear, wondering what kind of damage they'd do. I think they will experience some saltwater.


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

anyminnow bait or grub will work

they work even better if you hook a strip offof some kind of fish onto them


----------



## kansaskayaker (Sep 13, 2009)

Awesome! Any word on the flattie bite over in the Destin/FWB area?


----------



## karma (Oct 26, 2007)

they are moving to the gulf now and for next couple weeks. Fishing around the mouth of gulf will be your most productive area. Try drifting to find fish then once you find them start combing the area with carolina rigs and grubs!


----------



## kansaskayaker (Sep 13, 2009)

These finger mullet...are you getting them with a cast net? I know that I've seen tons of baitfish up shallow in the warmer weather months, but I haven't seen a lot of them when I've fished Destin in the winter. Are they still around this time of year? Forgive my ignorance...


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

mullet get harder to catch from shore as it gets colder


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

it doesnt get much better than a 3" Gulp! shrimp innew penny


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

> *BigBrandon (11/8/2009)*it doesnt get much better than a 3" Gulp! shrimp innew penny




+1


----------



## Justin (May 6, 2009)

To be honest, you can't beat live bullminnows. Gulp also works very well.


----------

